

Show HN: Generate Rest API from JSON in Seconds - adrenalinerush6
https://github.com/singerbj/SinatraApiGenerator

======
adrenalinerush6
Code is a bit sloppy still, but i was surprised as to how easy it was to get
it up and running...in less than 150 lines!

